# Have sex with others?



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

So i was with this girl for 3 years. she was my first and i fell head over heals for her. I went to college and she cheated on me. First off, im not one to get f'ed over. I left her with no hesitation. She doesnt deserve me anymore. But i got this new girl. I still have feelings for my ex, but i will never date her. Thats a fact. I wont. I hooked up with this new girl right after i found out. Im not a player, but i can get girls. I waited till i was 17 to start to fool around and im only at 3 girls after this last girl... If i still have feelings for ex, even tho ill never date her again, should i go out and have fun? She still runs thru my head, but thats it. Should i start to have sex with other girls? Btw i found out about a month ago and left her then. Shes texted me a couple times but ive never started the conversation.


----------



## Wolf1969 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nobody here is going to tell you whether to go have sex with other girls. That's entirely up to you. As for still having feelings for your ex...sure you can still have feelings for her. But there is a reason you're not together any more.


----------

